# hello everyone from moi!



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello, my name is Katy and im new to this site, i own a few mice along with my partner and we are hoping to start showing mice at the NMC soon. We were recently at the Poynton show and we met some people who were extremely helpful and willing to help us further into our show mice life! Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!!!11


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello, good to see you on here finally x x x


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

thankyou for your warm welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Katy...

I _think_ I know a very good friend of yours   
:lol: :lol:

Glad you're both here now and looking forward to meeting you at a show soon
xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

